# Cosleeping....do you cuddle or need your space?



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Ds (16 months)and I used to cuddle all night long, but ever since he could roll over he seems to enjoy his own space.
I guess I'm just feeling guilty....we recently nightweaned because we were all going insane. It actually went smoothly and ds is much more rested. But now we sleep on two different mattresses pushed together (so still in the same room). IF ds wakes up, dh will go over to him and put him back to sleep and lay with him if need be. I guess it just hardly seems like cosleeping to me anymore







I wonder if he'll be able to sleep by us when he's a bit older.

I guess I just envisioned co-sleeping as all cuddles, but it doesn't seem to be that easy.....ds doesn't seem sad. Just me


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

I need my space, and so does DS!

We recently pushed a crib mattress up to our bed (all on the floor) to give us more room.


----------



## <~*MamaRose*~> (Mar 4, 2007)

Other~ DS goes to sleep without me so other than the initial goodnight cuddles when he goes to bed (5 minutes or so) it's me cuddling him for a few minutes when I go to sleep later...he doesn't wake when I do this (thank goodness LOL). Once i'm asleep though I don't like to be overly crowded







!


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

We start with a cuddle and then end up in our own space....we pushed her crib (that didn't get put together until her 2nd birthday....







) up against the wall and our bed is next to it so we'd have some more room....esp with our full size bed. She recently became a flip flopper in bed so the extra room has been great....

Most of the night we all have our own space and then dp gets up for work and I snuggle closer to her and she's still in her own space....when she's closer to waking, she'll roll close to me, peek at me and snuggle super tight and put her hand on my face and smile.....and we snuggle for a bit before getting up....

She snuggles most of the night if she's not feeling well...

Wondering how all this will change with her new sister come end of summer....


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

It depends how cold it is.


----------



## kchapman (Mar 23, 2004)

I say other too. Both ds and dd like to snuggle and so do I but sometimes I need my space. Especially when I have a little arm across my face and a foot in my gut


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

We cuddle while nursing and then my huggy pillow goes between my knees and arms. If I'm facing DD I can put my arm around her too. If I am facing the other way she snuggles up to my back.

Most nights at some point I do move her over about 6 inches just to have a little space.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

CUDDLE! I LOVE snuggling with my 14 month old DD, she's so - well - snuggly!







There ARE times I like stretching out, but mostly - cuddling rocks!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I voted other. I need my space and will leave to find it. Dh and the dc need to snuggle. I am so glad they have each other.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I need space, she likes to cuddle. As soon as DH quits worrying about rolling on her, they can cuddle and I can sleep.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
I voted other. I need my space and will leave to find it. Dh and the dc need to snuggle. I am so glad they have each other.









Me too!! I'm so glad DH has someone to cuddle with now (both our DC) so I can sleep in my own space


----------



## nylecoj (Apr 24, 2007)

Depends on how I'm feeling - we snuggle for a while and then I usually sleep on my side and push my back right up next to dc, that way I can feel her and she knows I'm near. She LOVES to cuddle, but sometimes I need my space.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nylecoj* 
Depends on how I'm feeling - we snuggle for a while and then I usually sleep on my side and push my back right up next to dc, that way I can feel her and she knows I'm near. She LOVES to cuddle, but sometimes I need my space.

This is another good option! Let them cuddle up to my back.


----------



## anhaga (May 26, 2005)

After nursing I need my own space from everyone!


----------



## wendylady (Jun 14, 2006)

cuddle







:


----------



## zannster (Aug 12, 2004)

I have a certain way I need to sleep, so I usually turn away after nursing. Sometimes DS cuddles against my back for a while, but not often. Other times, I'll fall asleep on my back, still touching him. But I'd say overall we sleep in our own space now.


----------



## Heffernhyphen (May 3, 2005)

I usually start off the night in cuddle mode, but truly I like it in more in theory than practice. DS is the sweetest creature on earth, but he's bony and hot-natured and insistent upon sleeping horizonally with his feet, perfect though they may be, smack in my face. If I could convince him to spoon, that would be a different story, but he's really much more of a fork kinda guy. No, more like a Swiss Army knife, all pokie parts jutting out in every direction.

So I give it a few minutes of sweet snuggling, then I roll over, butt to butt, and go to sleep.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nylecoj* 
Depends on how I'm feeling - we snuggle for a while and then I usually sleep on my side and push my back right up next to dc, that way I can feel her and she knows I'm near. She LOVES to cuddle, but sometimes I need my space.

That's how I sleep. I will usually cuddle up with dd (or ds if he's in our bed too) for a bit and then I roll over and I can feel her against my back. I need my arms in a comfortable position to sleep. Dd seems to like a bit of her own space but ds is a total cuddler and needs constant contact.


----------



## AutumnMelody (Feb 10, 2006)

We do a little bit of each every night.


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

This is going to sound weird- I voted other because, for me, it depended on the child.
With ds1, we cuddled. In fact, I could not sleep without him pressed up against me, and he seemed to feel the same. Now, with ds2, I really feel like I have to have my own space, and he needs it too, because, after nursing to sleep, he rolls over into his own space and stays there until he wants to nurse again.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

I voted "other" too. I cuddle DS to sleep, and also cuddle him after each of his night feedings. Then, once his breathing falls into a regular pattern and he is really asleep, I move him over to the sidecarred crib.


----------



## Quennie (May 21, 2007)

Way back when Jireh was still a baby, yes we'd cuddle. I liked the feeling of being snuggly and all. But now that he's big, I think that he'd better have his own space. I have to have him train sleeping all by himself. He's 4 y.o. now, he's better be off sleeping by himself. But, before bedtime, we cuddle and I tell him his favorite story.









Quennie


----------



## darien (Nov 15, 2005)

I cuddle; dp has his own space.


----------



## ndakkitten (Jul 1, 2006)

I voted that I need my own space, but perhaps I should have voted other.

With my first child, I didn't seem to mind cuddling. Then came baby #2. My second son drove me crazy with his need to cuddle. This child would not sleep unless his hand was up my sleeve or inside my nightgown or something. It probably wouldn't have bothered me as much if he hadn't constantly been moving his hand or rubbing me in some way. I could handle him just touching or resting his hand, but even in his sleep, his hand constantly moved. So we compromised and let him cuddle with DH most nights because he actually didn't mind the constant rubbing.

Now baby #3 seems to enjoy her own space, but still has nights where she likes to cuddle to fall asleep.


----------



## Ish'smom (May 16, 2007)

Cuddle. DS sleeps on my arm with his little face on my breast. He is so snuggly. I love it when he wakes up and looks at me.


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

We cuddle. Before we cuddled because he nursed, now we cuddle extra because he's stopped nursing.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

I voted other, because it varies from night to night. Most of the time, I'll snuggle up with him - he's such a cuddly little monkey. But when he's next to me, he NEEDS to nurse several times throughout the night. He'll be two in a couple of weeks, so I don't think he "needs" to nurse 5 or 6 times during the night. So if I'm feeling aggrivated with it, I'll switch spots with DH. When our son is cuddling with his dad, he sleeps through the night with no problem.

And sometimes DH and I will sleep crammed on one side of the king sized bed, and little DS will get the entire other half to himself. It really varies from night to night.









Last night was super cute, though. He was fast asleep when I put him down to bed, and then I got ready and climbed in beside him. I gazed at him, because he was just so sweet laying there, fast asleep. And then he opened his eyes a crack, gave me this HUGE grin, and instantly fell back asleep. It made my heart melt.


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

since the cuddle option said "we" I voted other, because dd and I cuddle but I hate cuddling w/dh cause he's a furnace....


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

We cuddle.







In various twisted gymnastics positions.


----------



## coloradomama1 (Dec 31, 2006)

dd and i start the night out snuggling very close with her top leg thrown over me and everything. once she pulls off, i roll onto my back for space especially since i spent the first 6 months of her life sleeping on my side in nursing position, ouch. she's in the middle now even though the crib is sidecarred which means dp and i don't get to snuggle much anymore


----------



## nylecoj (Apr 24, 2007)

Dd needs to cuddle so much that last night I had a migraine and I got out of bed to take some meds for it and naturally she felt me move and started wiggling around. Well, since she couldn't find me in the dark she snuggled right up to dh's back/shoulder and was nuzzling his pillow.

It always makes me a little nervous when they cuddle because I'm never certain that he is as aware of her as I am. Do you notice this too?


----------



## NickZ19 (Oct 17, 2005)

My dd is not now and never has been a big cuddler. She wants her own space, but she also has to be touching me somehow, a hand seemingly carelessly flung against me will suspiciously creep/feel towards me if I try to get out of bed - the same can be true of her foot at times.

This morning when I got up, she roused long enough to back herself up against my pillow, apparently not realizing that it wasn't me.

She often seems to seek reassurance that I'm still there with her, but only VERY rarely wants to cuddle right up (as a result I cherish/savor those times like no other).

So even though there's hardly any cuddling, I still see the benefits of co-sleeping.

Peace,
Chaos, mom to Fiona, 11.25.05














:





















:


----------



## TypingMJ (Nov 10, 2005)

I voted "other", it changes from night to night. My son is spending more time in the sidecar lately since the weather's warming up.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I cuddle with both DH and DS... and DH tends to get pushed WAY to the side of the bed by morning, with me pushed against him and DS pushed against me (so, what I'm saying is, DS gets fully HALF of a full-size bed, while DH and I share the OTHER half!!!







DH has started to complain, needless to say, so whenever I wake up at night I *try* to wiggle over to the far side... we just don't stay there!!


----------



## arlecchina (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ish'smom* 
Cuddle. DS sleeps on my arm with his little face on my breast. He is so snuggly. I love it when he wakes up and looks at me.

nak

same here, he nurses for ages (falls asleep nursing and just suckles for a long time after) then i'm in "pillow mode": he comes off and uses his boobie for a pillow.

he is only 12 weeks old, I do _want_ space but afraid to be apart from him yet. the other night we woke back to back, no clue how that happened


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

I love to cuddle while co-sleeping, it's DS who needs his space!







Ever since he could roll over onto his belly to sleep, he's perfectly happy not cuddling most of the time.







for me, but at least he's happy!


----------



## larkish (Oct 5, 2006)

DS won't sleep unless up against me in one of my arms. I think I'd like some more space, especially since it's getting warm... but no luck yet


----------



## ~~Mama2B~~ (Mar 9, 2006)

Dd is only 1 month old and is a crummy sleeper still. I have to sleep right in her face with my arm on or around her. If we nurse to sleep she will cuddle with my boobs and wakes up if I move! I miss cuddling with DH so I hope she figures things out soon...

Kristi


----------



## ap mom (Dec 23, 2006)

Cuddle! Nothing better!!







:


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

I voted other. DD has her crib side carred up to the bed. She usually sleeps on there, simply because both fo us like our space. But she will uaually wake 1-3x a night, asking to "lay lown mommy" which means she wants to lay next to me, hold my arm, and dig in my arm pit.







: I can't sleep long this way, so after she falls asleep, I roll her over to her bed.


----------

